# I have nothing to say....



## Dave Martell (Apr 21, 2014)

[video=youtube;F9Oin-_MAB4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F9Oin-_MAB4[/video]


----------



## SpiceOfLife (Apr 21, 2014)

Everyone knows the branch chop test is the gold standard. I mean, who needs paper when you can cut a *branch* :slaphead:

But can the guide bar round the spine during sharpening for me too? :razz:

In all seriousness, I'm all for innovation and thinking outside of the box. However, why complicate things? I've got to give him props for trying something new though.

- Steve


----------



## apicius9 (Apr 21, 2014)

I wanted to reprimand you not to make fun of retired people with hobbies, but when he whacked that branch, I screamed and changed my mind. Geezez...


Stefan


----------



## gavination (Apr 21, 2014)

I have this strange urge to do some salsa dancing...


----------



## Erilyn75 (Apr 21, 2014)

Or, one could just use a sharpie and a double sided wet stone. That was like fingernails on a chalk board!


----------



## erikz (Apr 21, 2014)

The godfather of sharpening!


----------



## Ucmd (Apr 21, 2014)

That's it dave. To answer to all of our sharpening questions.


----------



## icanhaschzbrgr (Apr 21, 2014)

Ohhh I need to get myself some branches to test my knives. Those paper cuts are sooo outdated only branch chopping from now on.


----------



## erikz (Apr 21, 2014)

Love the way he cared for that branch before throwing it in front of his blade. A little bottle with some water to keep it nice and green, must love pensioners!


----------



## icanhaschzbrgr (Apr 21, 2014)

erikz said:


> Love the way he cared for that branch before throwing it in front of his blade. A little bottle with some water to keep it nice and green, must love pensioners!


You must keep branches fresh, or otherwise they would dry up and chip your blade. 
And it's so cool that finally you'll be able to use your guyto in the garden as well as in the kitchen. This guy is genius.


----------



## Geo87 (Apr 21, 2014)

That.... Was amazing. I bet using the branch chop test with that much force any knife will pass... Win. The music made it so much better. 
I knew I was on the wrong track with freehand sharpening, I could never simultaneously round the edge and the spine without that weird wobbling stone setup.


----------



## mhpr262 (Apr 21, 2014)

One of the stupidest things I have ever seen. It should be clear at first glance that the angle of the knife in the contraption(and of course the angle of the edge on the stone) changes when the blade is pushed back and fort because it is much narrower at the tip than at the back. It might work with a nakiri.


----------



## erikz (Apr 21, 2014)

mhpr262 said:


> One of the stupidest things I have ever seen. It should be clear at first glance that the angle of the knife in the contraption(and of course the angle of the edge on the stone) changes when the blade is pushed back and fort because it is much narrower at the tip than at the back. It might work with a nakiri.


Why are you people only telling me this now, I have all my savings invested in this super idea! :tease:


----------



## daveb (Apr 21, 2014)

I couldn't hang for the branch test. Too painful.


----------



## EdipisReks (Apr 21, 2014)

mhpr262 said:


> One of the stupidest things I have ever seen. It should be clear at first glance that the angle of the knife in the contraption(and of course the angle of the edge on the stone) changes when the blade is pushed back and fort because it is much narrower at the tip than at the back. It might work with a nakiri.



Indeed, though that's something that is a problem with any fixed jig/angle controlled device that I've ever seen.


----------



## Bimjo (Apr 21, 2014)

mhpr262 said:


> One of the stupidest things I have ever seen. It should be clear at first glance that the angle of the knife in the contraption(and of course the angle of the edge on the stone) changes when the blade is pushed back and fort because it is much narrower at the tip than at the back. It might work with a nakiri.



Yeah, but with that stone jumping around like that he must be getting a killer convex edge on the knife. No wonder it'll chop branches! :groucho:


----------



## ThEoRy (Apr 21, 2014)

This is the real reason I haven't sent you anything in a while Dave.


----------



## panda (Apr 21, 2014)

what da crap??


----------



## apicius9 (Apr 22, 2014)

Yeah, shame on you, Dave, letting your poor old Dad shill for your new sharpening gadget 

Stefan


----------



## keegan (May 3, 2014)

This is hilarious!


----------



## Namaxy (May 3, 2014)

Why is everyone missing the important parts??!! We've all been remiss when spelling our names...from now on we need an 'as in' after every letter.


----------



## Burl Source (May 3, 2014)

Even comes in a portable version with a handy drink holder.


----------



## LKH9 (May 3, 2014)

What's with the damn music?? Is this a dance video? It sounds a bit like porn video also. :dazed:

I know there is a blacksmith over here who uses wood-chop test, not to test sharpness, but the hardness from the tempering. A very primitive method to test hardness without Rockwell Scale. The finished and sharpened knife will be used to chop on a piece of seasoned Cengal hardwood, and if the blade cuts in without any chipping / rolling, it passes the test.

This video sucks.:no:


----------



## Dave Martell (May 3, 2014)

[video=youtube;CbcaMSooBuw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CbcaMSooBuw[/video]


----------



## gunnerjohn (May 3, 2014)

Once that old boys patent pays off, he's going to make a blade thinning fixture that will also double as a single bevel back hollow grinding development tool. After that he'll produce the kitchen knife to edc conversion tool.


----------



## wisew (May 4, 2014)

Dave Martell said:


> [video=youtube;CbcaMSooBuw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CbcaMSooBuw[/video]



I wonder if he ghostwrote the 2 Chainz cookbook: http://www.grubstreet.com/2013/09/best-lines-from-the-2-chainz-cookbook.html


----------



## Korin_Mari (May 5, 2014)

Great video!


----------



## Leo Barr (May 6, 2014)

Where is the link for this video talked about in this thread that is if there is a video.


----------



## daveb (May 6, 2014)

Ummm, two posts up? It's the most recent video talked about. If for some reason you can't see or work link you could go to youtube: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CbcaMSooBuw


----------



## rick alen (May 7, 2014)

It reminds me of when I was designing my soft-shell clam shucking machine. I actually found a patent for a machine (which would never work in a million years) designed by a guy who clearly demonstrated he didn't know the different between clam juice and clam urine!

Rick


----------



## icanhaschzbrgr (May 8, 2014)

That RhymingChef has opened my eyes on chefs knives. No more stupid online purchases without holding knife first. No more stupid welded bolsters. And that comfortable index finger rest place please.

[video=youtube;KQ2a5x9WDG8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KQ2a5x9WDG8[/video]

NOW I KNOW THE TRUTH!11 yo


----------

